# Skalski - Polnisch 303 SQ



## Maciek76PL (Mar 30, 2006)

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M7OADX3C
```


















-materiały źródłowe: 
"Pearl Harbor" 
"Dark Blue World"
"Militaria XX w"


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool site. Cool pics, too. Pearl Harbor wasn't exactly a shining star of aerial combat, but there were some cool parts.


----------

